# Soliton 1 Temperature Output



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

SCEV said:


> I'm attempting to use the temperature output from my Soliton 1 to drive my factory temp gauge. Does anyone know what the output voltages from the Soliton (I'm assuming it's 0-13.5V) equate to for temperature? For example, when the Soliton is outputting 5V, is that 80F/90F/100F?
> 
> Scott


The electrical characteristics of the gauge driver outputs and how they function are described in the manual. It seems, however, that I never did describe the Temp output specifically... IIRC, the temp range 0-100C is represented by 0-100% duty.


----------

